# Shrimp on the baaarbie!   OctoForks Rotisserie Style



## fwismoker (Apr 1, 2017)

Had to try this, it just sounded good. Never tried roti shrimp before and figured the OctoForks would fill the bill to do them well. Next round I'm going to try simple S&P then brush on BBQ sauce over a blazing hot fire. 

Thanks for looking! Oh used Valentina Hot Sauce 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_1573.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 1, 2017


















IMG_1574.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 1, 2017


















IMG_1576.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 1, 2017


















IMG_1577.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 1, 2017


















IMG_1579.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

Very interesting!

How long did you cook them?

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 2, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> How long did you cook them?
> 
> Al


I'm thinking it was over 20 minutes @ around 250-300*  The fire wasn't very big.  Next round I want to get a hotter fire with bbq sauce and caramelize it on.  I'll time it next time but I notice that it's taking longer than putting them on a grill or skillet because there's no conduction heat.    I figure even with a blazing hot fire it'll be a 12 plus minute cook


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 2, 2017)

FWIS, your shrimp look delicious !


----------



## b-one (Apr 2, 2017)

I have been wanting some shrimp. Those look tasty!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice shrimp!  I like the caramelized sauce idea.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks tasty! Love grilled shrimp! 

A good glaze for shrimp can be found in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250344/korean-style-hot-wings

The sweet and heat goes great on the shrimp.


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2017)

Keith they look great

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks really good and I like the rotisserie idea.  

Octo forks coming soon...


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looks really good and I like the rotisserie idea.
> 
> Octo forks coming soon...


Thanks Buzzard!   You'll definitely have some fun with them


tropics said:


> Keith they look great
> 
> Richie


Appreciate it Richie!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Love grilled shrimp!
> 
> A good glaze for shrimp can be found in this thread:
> 
> ...


Cool, Thanks Case!  That sounds great


mike5051 said:


> Nice shrimp!  I like the caramelized sauce idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I can't wait to try it. 


b-one said:


> I have been wanting some shrimp. Those look tasty!


Thanks B!    I'm going to eat it more often I think and experiment with different glazes/marinades


----------

